# Weed ID



## jzinckgra (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm from Maine. Anyone know what this weed is? Well,not sure what's going on but the pic uploaded is not working.


----------



## WCtotheB (Apr 20, 2021)

I love this game, not so much without a picture though.
Pre picture I am going to go with common velvet grass for the win!


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

Imma gonna go with ****weed


----------



## jzinckgra (Nov 25, 2019)

Is there something not working with post images.org as I've tried to downsize image to smallest possible.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

You're overthinking it. Literally just click the blue link that says "add image to post"


----------



## WCtotheB (Apr 20, 2021)

thecutter64 said:


> Imma gonna go with ****weed


that's not very kind
wish you a great weekend.


----------



## jzinckgra (Nov 25, 2019)

JML said:


> You're overthinking it. Literally just click the blue link that says "add image to post"


It doesn't work. It starts uploading then stops. Anyways I found out it's mugwort. What's the best way to get rid of it?


----------

